# I made a few Ornaments for Christmas



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I made some ornaments and reindeer back in December. This isn't all of them. I made 73 reindeer and 26 ornaments, all done on my DeWalt DW788 scroll saw. The tiny ornaments shown in the last photo were not made in quantity. They are a real challenge to cut. I only made 6 of them that were worth keeping. 

I gave the reindeer away to children, waitresses, cashiers, nurses, and a few other woodworkers. Anyone who helped me during that time I wished them a Merry Christmas and held out my hand with a reindeer in it. The men, other than woodworkers, didn't seem to appreciate the reindeer, so they weren't offered to most. The little girls and women all loved them. I did this last year too, but never posted about them or took pictures. The ornaments went on my tree and to close friends and family.

My son gave me his old digital camera, a small but still working camera that I'm not afraid to take into the sawdust, so I've started taking pictures of my work (when I remember to). I've avoided taking my good camera into the shop for fear of killing it, but this one won't be a great loss if it succumbs to sawdust. My whole career has been spent working on projects in restricted areas where cameras were not allowed, so remembering to use this camera in the shop is going to be a challenge. I'm going to try to post pictures of my projects from now on and maybe even try some step by step educational stuff like Harry Sinclair does. 

Charley


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Very good of you to give the lovely ornaments away,should be proud of both your work and generosity


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

al m said:


> very good of you to give the lovely ornaments away,should be proud of both your work and generosity


*whew!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

people outside of the field have no idea how much work goes into what looks so simple.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Simply beautiful.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm really liking them all , great work!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ghidrah said:


> people outside of the field have no idea how much work goes into what looks so simple.


That is what I am afraid of, Ronald.

Scrollsawing is an art in itself.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Makes me feel so inferior


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone, 

I think I was becoming a hermit, hiding in my workshop all the hours that it took to make these. It's tough to keep going without any positive support. I should have taken the time to post this mid December because I was really needing some positive waves about then. Giving the reindeer away was very enjoyable and rewarding, so I'll likely do it all again next year just as I have in past years, but each year I seem to make more and more of them.

Soon I'll likely be back into designing and building exhibits for the NC Science Museums. My scroll saw has already been pushed aside to make space for bigger things. Right now, I've been enjoying making something entirely different. The wife wants a center island for the kitchen and a new vanity for one of the bathrooms and I'll get to them, but right now I'm building boxes to keep some of my newer tools in for me, and also a box to hold a target pistol and ammo clips for a relative. I've found that when you set up to build boxes you have to make a bunch of them. The machine setups take too long to just make one box. These boxes (in process) are in another post on this forum. 

Charley


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Very nice. I've come close in the past to adding a scroll saw to my shop but wasn't sure it would be used enough. From the looks of those items that you have made, I might just have to rethink that idea.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I often feel ambivalent about a lot of scroll saw work I see but these are really nice. And, using your skills to make these gifts makes them excellent. Well done.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

CharleyL said:


> I made some ornaments and reindeer back in December. This isn't all of them. I made 73 reindeer and 26 ornaments, all done on my DeWalt DW788 scroll saw. The tiny ornaments shown in the last photo were not made in quantity. They are a real challenge to cut. I only made 6 of them that were worth keeping.
> 
> I gave the reindeer away to children, waitresses, cashiers, nurses, and a few other woodworkers. Anyone who helped me during that time I wished them a Merry Christmas and held out my hand with a reindeer in it. The men, other than woodworkers, didn't seem to appreciate the reindeer, so they weren't offered to most. The little girls and women all loved them. I did this last year too, but never posted about them or took pictures. The ornaments went on my tree and to close friends and family.
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful Charley, keep the pictures coming. You're a man after my own heart, I love to give my projects to people who like and appreciate them for the work that goes into them. It is part of you in every piece you make, you do it because you love to do it and like to see the expression of others for your work. Keep it up ,Good job.

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

IC31 said:


> Very nice. I've come close in the past to adding a scroll saw to my shop but wasn't sure it would be used enough. From the looks of those items that you have made, I might just have to rethink that idea.


I have a Hagner or whatever and either the saw is the worst ever made , or I am the worst scrollsawer in the world. all mine does is make the material jump up and down or break the blade. Very soon it is going in the dumpster, to make room for a real machine of use.

Herb


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> I have a Hagner or whatever and either the saw is the worst ever made , or I am the worst scrollsawer in the world. all mine does is make the material jump up and down or break the blade. Very soon it is going in the dumpster, to make room for a real machine of use.
> 
> Herb


Sorry to hear that with your saw, I am looking for a better one and I though that the Hagner was a top of the line machine.
Allen


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

firstmuller said:


> Sorry to hear that with your saw, I am looking for a better one and I though that the Hagner was a top of the line machine.
> Allen


If that is a *Hegner* you may want to reconsider what you are thinking about...
I have several of the them and think very highly of them...


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow Charley! Beautiful reindeer. I am still trying to overcome my first problem with woodcarving, namely which wood to cut away and which to leave.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

RMIGHTY1 said:


> Wow Charley! Beautiful reindeer. I am still trying to overcome my first problem with woodcarving, namely which wood to cut away and which to leave.


To carve a reindeer,remove everything that does not look like a reindeer


----------



## Nickthefish (Feb 16, 2013)

they look very good can you share the 3d plans please


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> If that is a *Hegner* you may want to reconsider what you are thinking about...
> I have several of the them and think very highly of them...


I think very highly of them too ,Stick, depends on how much dynamite I can get under it how high I think they will go. LOL

Herb

And don't get me started on steam bending, either I have rather "HIGH" opinions of that too.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Herb Stoops said:


> I have a Hagner or whatever and either the saw is the worst ever made , or I am the worst scrollsawer in the world. all mine does is make the material jump up and down or break the blade. Very soon it is going in the dumpster, to make room for a real machine of use.
> 
> Herb


Herb,

Use smaller blades. You can't cut tight turns with larger blades without the piece jumping. The Hegner should do well if you treat it right. Bolt it down, or to a large heavy piece of something if you can bolt it to your workbench. I used 2/0 and 2 sized blades for these because of the tight intricate turns. Keep the blade tension high too, it should ping when plucked like a quitar string.


Thanks everyone, I appreciate the comments.

Charley


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

CharleyL said:


> Herb,
> 
> Use smaller blades. You can't cut tight turns with larger blades without the piece jumping. The Hegner should do well if you treat it right. Bolt it down, or to a large heavy piece of something if you can bolt it to your workbench. I used 2/0 and 2 sized blades for these because of the tight intricate turns. Keep the blade tension high too, it should ping when plucked like a quitar string.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips ,Charley, I will definitely try them before I give up on it. 

Herb


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Al, that's what I do but every time what is left also does not look like a reindeer


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RMIGHTY1 said:


> Al, that's what I do but every time what is left also does not look like a reindeer


HAHAHAHAHAHA that is Hilarious.

Herb


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

RMIGHTY1 said:


> Al, that's what I do but every time what is left also does not look like a reindeer


Making a reindeer isn't that hard, but it takes some planning, a special clamp, the right blade, a piece of wood (start with pine) that has no wild grain or knots, and some practice. They get easier to do after you have made a few. I can now do them at a rate of about 10 minutes each, but don't expect to be anywhere near this when you first start. Try to get the quality up before going faster. 30 minutes each is more of a starting rate for you to expect. 

You have to stay on or very close to the pattern lines. Any deviation more than about one blade width will produce an incorrectly formed reindeer. You also have to keep all the cut pieces held tightly together until all of the cuts have been completed. This takes quite a bit of practice. I made 91 reindeer this Christmas season, and have probably made somewhere around 400 since my first one. I have used my scroll saw for many other projects over the years, but making reindeer before every Christmas has become a passion. My favorite reindeer pattern is from Mathias Wandel's website 3-D scrollsaw / bandsaw reindeer plans. He has 2 sizes, one for the band saw and a smaller one for the scroll saw. I used Photoshop to size his images and placed a bunch on an 8 1/2 X 11 sheet of paper to make printing easier. I then cut them out of the sheet and apply them to the blocks of wood using ordinary stationery store rubber cement. You should keep the feet of the pattern touching the edge of the wood block when applying them. If you do the completed reindeer will stand properly and not wobble.

I use 2/0 reverse tooth or crown tooth blades with the blade tension high enough to make the blade "ping" when you pluck it. With my DeWalt DW788 saw this tension setting is usually 3 - 4 if I have kept the blade fairly tight and the upper arm fully down while installing it. Always be sure to set the blade tension lever at zero before installing the blade. Keep the blade speed moderate or it will burn the wood. Wax the blade often.

I use a clamp made from 3/4 X 1" birch plywood...just two identical sticks about 5" long. With the two pieces clamped together I drill 2 holes through them, one about 1/2" from each end to allow 10.24 threaded rod to loosely fit through them. I buy 2 - 6" long pieces of 10.24 all thread, 4 - 10.24 nuts and 2 wing nuts from the local hardware store (Lowes). One piece of wood gets nuts on both sides of it which get tightened very tight. The other piece of wood then slides on the all thread with the two wing nuts added to adjust the space between the wood pieces and allow clamping of the work between them. 

The clamp is placed flat on the scroll saw table and the block of wood to be cut, usually clear pine for reindeer is placed in the clamp and also flat against the table. Strong Grain and knots should be avoided when selecting the wood because they will alter the path of the blade. Tighten the clamp wing nuts about as tight as you can get them with your fingers. Every time you make a cut head to toe cut on the reindeer you will need to re-tighten the clamp because you will have removed .010 - .020" of overall width from the block of wood and the clamp will be loose by about 1/2 turn of the wing nuts. I always start at the top of one antler and go clockwise around the pattern (you may find that a different way works better for you). It's best to make smooth cuts, especially the curves, following the pattern lines as closely as possible without stopping or backing up.

I've found it helpful to cut the face view of the reindeer first, because the pieces stay together better when turning them to begin cutting the side view and I cut them beginning at the top of one antler and go clockwise around the pattern (you may develop your own method - this works best for me). Again, make sure the clamp and the block of wood are flat on the table and then tighten the wing nuts about as tight as you can by hand. Since you can't keep the pieces between the reindeer's legs in place very well, I use masking tape to hold them in place. I do this during the time that the block of wood is being rotated to begin cutting the side view. Be careful not to cover up the side view pattern during this taping step.

When both the front and side views of the reindeer have been cut, remove him from the clamp. He is hiding inside the center of the block of wood. You just have to remove the outside loose pieces to get to him. Be careful when removing the pieces from between the legs and antlers or you may damage him.

I use marking pens to create his eyes. A tiny black dot on each side just below the front antler for eyes, and if desired, a larger red dot on his nose to make him Rudolf. I leave the wood unstained and unfinished. The 2/0 blades cut so smooth that sanding isn't necessary. I can get 30 - 50 reindeer cut before the blade gets too dull and needs to be replaced. I rub parafine or candle wax on the moving blade between each reindeer and it helps to keep the blade cool. 

It would be great if I could get a bunch of us started making these reindeer and giving them away free, like I do every year. The women and children really appreciate the reindeer when you wish them a "Merry Christmas" and drop one in their hand. Most men seem to not appreciate them, so I mostly just give them to women and children. I really get into the Christmas Spirit when I do this. Every waitress, cashier, nurse, a young child over 3, or anyone who looks like they need a good Christmas spirit boost that I come across during the season are the ones who receive them from me. It sure brightens a homeless person's eyes when they get one and I even made a department store Santa happy when I gave him one. A small ribbon tied in a loop around the reindeer's their neck makes it into a great tree ornament too, and they will remember you every time they hang him on the tree.

My reindeer factory assembly line is now closed until next October, but I will help anyone who would like to do this and has questions. Attached is a photo showing about an hours production of the reindeer that I made this year. The block with the blue tape is a reindeer that is fully cut, but unopened. He was sent to a cousin who wanted to know how I did this. She got to open the block and find him inside.

Charley


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Okay, a rarity, but I'm speechless, man... Holy Wow!


----------



## oji (Mar 22, 2013)

Herb
Go to the scrollsaw woodworking and crafts website and tell them your problems. 
This site is one of the best I have found for router issues and the one above is like that with the scroll saw. Folks there will help you for sure.


----------



## oji (Mar 22, 2013)

Great work! I mainly use my scroll saw in my little shop. 
Two years ago I made 9 each for my 3 kids families and a set for us. Then to be sure I made more as backups. 
Yours are nicer than mine. Great ornaments as well.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

oji said:


> Herb
> Go to the scrollsaw woodworking and crafts website and tell them your problems.
> This site is one of the best I have found for router issues and the one above is like that with the scroll saw. Folks there will help you for sure.


Thank you for the good advice,but not sorry to say too late. 

I took it to the dumpster behind Safeway, and when I drove by later I saw Jerry Bowens rig parked there and looked like his head bobbing up and down in the dumpster. HAHAHAHA

Seriously, shipped it to Jerry Bowen and if he can analyse the problem, he can keep it. If he can't he can take it to the dump. 

Herb


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

CharleyL said:


> Making a reindeer isn't that hard, but it takes some planning, a special clamp, the right blade, a piece of wood (start with pine) that has no wild grain or knots, and some practice. They get easier to do after you have made a few...
> 
> Charley



Wow Charley, I was just trying to be funny. Thank you for your detailed instructions. I do have el cheapo craftsman scroll saw but it is up in Chicago with many of my tools. Some day, I will have my son bring them down here if I can ever clear enough room for them.

The more I look at those reindeer, the more I want to try. We shall see...


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I am more than willing to help anyone make these reindeer, but you will have to post pictures of your examples and ask questions to get my help. If you are within a few hours drive of me I might even be willing to pay you a visit for some one-on-one training. I've already been to 2 woodworker's shops since the first of the year, teaching them how I make reindeer. I don't consider myself to be that great at the scroll saw, but many tell me they like what I make. I have 2 scroll saws and love making things with them. 

It just takes the right saw, the right blades, a home made clamp to hold the reindeer pieces together while you cut them, some candle wax or paraffin wax to lubricate the blade, good lighting, and a bunch of practice. Good lighting makes a huge difference. A couple of high intensity lights up close to the work area and shining from two directions will minimize the flicker caused by the moving blade and arm if positioned correctly (I use one from each side angled down at about 30 deg to the table and just high enough not to hit my hands or the moving machinery). It is a major distraction when you are trying to follow the line with an almost invisible blade and inadequate lighting. The bright lights make a big difference. You need the best light that you can get. Avoid using fluorescent lights for this application, as they create a stroboscopic effect from the flicker of the lights and it can be dangerous when your hands are so close to the moving machinery. Careful positioning of 2 good work lights will almost eliminate the flicker effect (moving shadows). I have some halogen drafting lights that I use. The light on the DeWalt 788 is good, and when running that saw it is one of the lights that I use. For my Delta Q3 saw I use 2 of the halogen drafting lights. They are on scissors type arms that let me position them easily and attached to a bench, not the saw (they wiggle when attached to the saw).

Charley


----------

